# activation code



## شوشو شرديه (10 يونيو 2009)

أريد برنامج يعصى activation code بتاع ال outocade


----------



## مهندس تنفيذ (10 يونيو 2009)

. Install Autocad 2008 (launch setup.exe)
Click on Configure (after accepting license agreement ..)
Select Stand-alone-licence 
Select your desired options 
Click on Configuration Complete and then Install

2. Start Autodesk 2008 and Select Activate the Product 
when ask for activation, select Enter an Activation Code
Use as serial : 653-12354321 or 666-98989898 or 666-69696969
Write down the request code.
3. Fire up the xforce keygen and generate an activation code
 based on your request code. Continue the registration process
 Copy and paste your generated activation code ..
 Restart Autocad
جربى هزا السيريال وكزلك الاكتيفيشن كود وملف الاكتيفيشن مرفق 
اى خدعة


----------



## mohysahmed (29 يوليو 2009)

إخواني السلام عليكم وعساكم جميعا بخير- انا في حوجة لبرنامجauto cad land development وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## AHMED MOHSEN 30 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم لوسمحتم انا محتاج 
* activation code FOR AUTODESK VIZ 2008*


----------



## MaMdOuH AbOu-ZiEd (8 ديسمبر 2009)

thanx for keygen


----------



## هيثم الجميلي (23 مارس 2010)

اخي في الله انا محتاج activation code auto cad 2009


----------



## بن دحمان (24 مارس 2010)

Autocad 2009 crack attached*


----------



## hassanaki (4 أبريل 2010)

ممكن لكاد 2007
*((**انار الله صباحك بالقرآن .وزادك* *عافيةواطمئنان.ووهبك شفاعة* *حبيب الرحمن.وألبسك حلل الرضا والغفران.وأضاء قلبك بالتقوى والايمان. وايدك بنصر* *منهعلى الانس والجان.وأسأل* *اللهان نلتقى فى اعلى* *الجنان**
**أسأل الله لك راحة تملا نفسك رضا.ورضا يغمر قلبك .وعملا يرضى ربك** .**وذكرا يشغلوقتك .وعفوا* *يغسل ذنبك .وفرحا يمحو همك .وايمانا يشرح صدرك .ونورا يعلو وجهك**
**أسأل الله لك* *جماليوسف .ومال* *قارون** .**وحكمة لقمان .وملك سليمان** .**وصبر ايوب .وعدل عمر .وحياء عثمان .ووجه على .ومحبة آل بيت رسول* *الله(ص) تقبل الله طاعتك واجزل عطيتكوغفر ذلتك وادام سرورك**)*​


----------



## بن دحمان (4 أبريل 2010)

*AutoCAD 2007 Crack.rar*

تجده في المرفقات


----------



## beckhamita7 (16 أبريل 2010)

يا جماعة مين بقدر يساعدني ضروري م keygen ما عم يفتح عندي
بدي حدا يعطيني ا ativation code 
serial number 653-12354321
Request code: *H2LE SP9K EWCX KT53 3T5J NCX0*


----------



## بن دحمان (16 أبريل 2010)

يجب تحديد الاصدار من البرنامج لنتمكن من المساعدة


----------



## تريفل (7 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على الكود ياغالي


----------



## أبو يحيى و خاوااا (20 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا عالكود اخي بارك الله بعمرك و بعملك


----------



## romaniga11 (2 فبراير 2012)

الف مليووووووووووووووووووووون شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## samarabakar (28 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا يا كبير


----------

